# Good bike shops in Trenton(NJ) area



## dhaa2 (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, the time has come for me to purchase my first road bike. I would like something that will last long enough for me(a relatively poor college student) to not mind the investment. What are some good bike shops around Trenton, or central New Jersey? Seeing as my only knowledge is on things I have read, it would be really nice if the staff wouldn't mind helping out a beginner in picking the right bike. Any reccomendations?


Thanks!
Derek Haas


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Halter's Cycles - hands down the best shop in central NJ. (I used to work there - shameless plug).

Hop on Rt 1 North for about 30 min. www.halterscycles.com

Have fun.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Wheel Fine Imports*

If you are looking for a hard-core Euro loving bike shop you owe yourself a trip to WheelFine Imports.

Wheelfine is located at 639 Brunswick Pike in Lambertville, NJ. The phone number is 609-397-3403 and the website is www.wheelfineimports.com

The owner is named Mike and he is a bike loving / bike building genius. He is just the kind of bike shop owner that you want to meet when you are just starting out.

BTW, he has every brand you ever wanted to see, DeRosa, Merlin, Orbea, Cinelli, Bianchi, Eddie Mercyx, and on and on... its like a adult candy store.

Best of luck and see you on the road.


----------



## widge234 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Here's another one: in Easton but worth the drive*

The owner's name is Tomias. Beautiful bikes, great service and very reasonable prices.

http://genesisbicycles.com/site/index.cfm


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

My current road bike was bought at Freeman's Bike shop in Frenchtown. Thats 25 miles north of Trenton, but along one of my favorite rides - Rt 29 north of Lambertville where you have wide shouldrs and beautiful views along the Delaware River. You also run into a lot of other riders. Freeman's has been great and they have good people that know their stuff and they are great when it comes to servicing the bikes they sell.

Another shop closer to Trenton is Jay's in Princeton. Bought my wife and my first Mountain bikes there and followed up with my next bike there also prior to moving up to my current Klein that I bought at Freeman's.


----------

